# ما اسم افضل جامعة خاصة تدرس هندسة الميكانيك في مصر؟



## رزق حجاوي (18 يونيو 2015)

*السلام عليكم
اتمنى ممن لديه معرفة او تجربة لافضل الجامعات المصرية الخاصة في تعليم هندسة الميكانيك
مع الشكر والتقدير*


----------



## مهندس عبدالله عيسى (21 يونيو 2015)

هندسة بنها "المعهد العالى للتكنولوجيا "سابقا تعتبر الاقوى فى الميكانيكا من مناهج و معامل


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 يونيو 2015)

مهندس عبدالله عيسى قال:


> هندسة بنها "المعهد العالى للتكنولوجيا "سابقا تعتبر الاقوى فى الميكانيكا من مناهج و معامل


السلام عليكم
هل هذا المعهد يعطي شهادة البكالويوس في هندسة الميكانيك؟.
هل هو معهد حكومي او خاص ؟
وما هي التخصصات المتوفرة في هندسة الميكانيك ؟
مع الشكر


----------

